# Filter - Ölbild, Gemälde ?



## capu (13. Dezember 2001)

Suche ganz dringend für ein Weihnachtsgeschenk einen Filter, der ein Photo zu einem Ölbild bzw. Gemälde macht !!!

Bitte, bitte, wer hat da eine Adresse, oder vielleicht den Filter selber?

Einfach senden an: capu@prontomail.com

Ich danke Euch
capu


----------



## AUToPSY (13. Dezember 2001)

ähhmmm  vielleicht solltest du erstmal sagen welches gfx programm du überhaupt verwendest, dann wäre es nämlich leichter dir auskunft zu geben.

da du aber in der PS area gepostet hast, gehe ich davon aus, dass du auch PS meinst.

dort hast du doch einige filter die dir garantiert weiterhelfen. sind doch standardmässig dabei.
checks nochmal ab.

peace


----------



## Robert Fischer (14. Dezember 2001)

Neben den beiliegenden kannst du mit Eye Candy 4000 und den Extensis PlugIns so einiges anfangen. Auch HarrysFilters und die ganzen UnPlugged Colors haben gute Sachen dabei. Adobe bietet einen spezielle Website für die Filter, allerdings habe ich die URL grad nicht griffbereit.


----------



## nanda (14. Dezember 2001)

ich glaube, deep paint wäre das richtige für dich.
kurzer überlick 
deep paint gallery 

kostet aber über DM 2.000 *autsch*
hier zum beispiel.

oder du probierst mal das kostenlose plugin "paint engine". das prog kannst du hier downloaden. wie die ergebnisse sind, weiß ich nicht. kannst ja mal berichten.


@hottemp
meinst du den link?


----------



## tilman (15. Dezember 2001)

*nimm ein wacom ...*

... corel painter und los geht das lusitge malen.

hehe, und es geht sogar.

Tilman


----------



## Robert Fischer (15. Dezember 2001)

@nana: nein, eigentlich nicht aber der ist auch ganz gut.

und unter dem hier und diesem hier musst du auf jedenfall das richtige finden.


----------

